# What's the snow like in your area?



## Russo Power Equipment (Aug 16, 2013)

Share your winter pictures to show us what you're up against this winter. The person with the best post will receive 3 Ames Arctic Blast 18" Snow Shovels.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

My woods access trail.










My roof.










My plow.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My 5t


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Magik and I? That's it?! I like these odds! Lol


----------



## Russo Power Equipment (Aug 16, 2013)

We'll pick the winner tomorrow (the 8th) just in case more people want to get their pictures in. That's a sweet military truck.


----------



## Russo Power Equipment (Aug 16, 2013)

magik235;1706843 said:


> My woods access trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the winner. Go ahead and send your contact information to [email protected] with the subject "plowsite contest" and we'll send you the shovels.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

From the National Weather Service - Binghamton, NY -- this album was sent in from a few people, mostly in Jefferson County, Upstate NY just off the Great Lake. Areas in or around the Tug Hill plateau usually just get pummelled every year. They get a few feet of Lake Effect snow in isolated areas where rest of the state justs gets a few inches at best. Then they get the storms like everyone else...

Here is this album ==> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.656668797729101.1073741902.189063081156344&type=1


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I got the shovels. Thank you again.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Awesome!

............


----------

